# ***OFFICIAL*** Alistair Overeem vs. Antonio Silva Thread



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Heavyweight bout: 265 pounds*


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Overeem by vicious beating.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Overeem by vicious beating.


This.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Bigfoot just gets fed to the wolves.


----------



## Dtwizzy2k5 (Jul 7, 2008)

Overeem shows the world why he is the best heavyweight on earth!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I've been waiting for his return. The most significant transformation in MMA history. From a LHW who got KOed consistently to a HW wrecking machine. 

I think we're going to see BF get hurt with body shots. Prolly by knees me thinks. Both are going to have high gaurds, super slow and will be circling each other carefully. I can also see BF taking the center quickly, but that's not going to mean anything cuz a sloppy shot or an overzealous attack will lead to a major counter. 

Overeem is more agile so he's going to be able to get off quicker with power shots while BF will be looking for the overhand takedown tactic. I think Overeem is too slick for that and will make em pay by side stepping and kneeing em or kicking em in the midsection. The scary thing about Overeem is he just needs to land one shot ANYWHERE. Then he's gonna start comboing away!

Overeem fights in a very different way than most. He's too slow to move away the way DJ, Dominick, GSP or JDS does even. He slips barely and counters which requires supreme confidence and experience. Best example was against Duffe who came at em blitzkrieg style. 

The Reem by KO 1st round.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Big Foot will surprise everyone if he catches Overeem with anything, because Overeem still can't take a punch.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Big Foot will surprise everyone if he catches Overeem with anything, because Overeem still can't take a punch.


Problem is if he (BF) somehow wins there's no way he beats JDS or Cain. I'm all in for both fights. I see BF as a gate keeper. He should fight Mir, BJJ vs BJJ or even Nelson or Gonazaga would be fun.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Problem is if he (BF) somehow wins there's no way he beats JDS or Cain. I'm all in for both fights. I see BF as a gate keeper. He should fight Mir, BJJ vs BJJ or even Nelson or Gonazaga would be fun.


It would't be good for the division i agree, i fully expect Overeem to win also. I just will not as be surprised when someone does take him out.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

The one thing I know for sure that Overeem is great at, is Step-in Knees. Those from someone huge like Overeem will hurt like heck. I predict that Overeem is going to come in, land a couple of those, and Bigfoot will be hurt, and then its over.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> It would't be good for the division i agree, i fully expect Overeem to win also. I just will not as be surprised when someone does take him out.


Yah that would be pretty uneventful. He takes out Brock in devastating fashion. That's the first time a fighter repelled his takedown. Carwin, Mir, Herring, Randy, and Cain all got taken down. Of course the latter utilized a butterfly guard sweep. Overeem just clinched, kneed and pushed em off. Then Brock bounced off the fence...with a huge question mark on his face...hahaha! Of course the liver kick came soon after.

I fully expect Overeem to challenge for the belt. It's his destiny to win all belts in every organization. It's pretty insane actually.

Dream
StrikeForce
K-1

UFC


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah that would be pretty uneventful. He takes out Brock in devastating fashion. That's the first time a fighter repelled his takedown. Carwin, Mir, Herring, Randy, and Cain all got taken down. Of course the latter utilized a butterfly guard sweep. Overeem just clinched, kneed and pushed em off. Then Brock bounced off the fence...with a huge question mark on his face...hahaha! Of course the liver kick came soon after.
> 
> I fully expect Overeem to challenge for the belt. It's his destiny to win all belts in every organization. It's pretty insane actually.
> 
> ...


Also the current lineal champion of all MMA, dont forget that one.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Overeem. It's going to be brutal.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Reem, by Roid Rage!


WAR OVEREEM!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bigfoot by Showtime kick!


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Overeem or as I simply call him, "The Man"... will be laying down an insane beating here... I'll be surprised to see this one hit the second round.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Silva just doesn't have the speed or technique to get any good offense here. Reem all day.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Bigfoot by Showtime kick!


I'll give you 5:1 million. Hahah...I'm trying to imagine this.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I am taking Overeem as well. I just don't see how Bigfoot wins. I doubt he is able to consistently drag Overeem down and keep him there and on the feet is where Overeem want this for obvious reasons.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I wonder how Arianny's facial reaction will be this time! Damn she's gotten hotter! Mucho gusto. Yo quiero. Corpo bonito. Sa oled ilus. I tend to speak in a foreign tongue when I see nurses!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I cannot see BF winning this in any scenario; I do hope that he puts up some kind of offense though... I do like to be entertained


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hexabob69 said:


> I cannot see BF winning this in any scenario; I do hope that he puts up some kind of offense though... I do like to be entertained


Hey you asked for it! Spaniard!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> Hey you asked for it! Spaniard!



Thanks... was just a little fun in light of your signature


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hexabob69 said:


> Thanks... was just a little fun in light of your signature


They shouldn't have killed em off. Imagine the billions they would have made with the sequels and prequels. 

Just thought of something. There are currently two K-1 champs in the HW division and another K-1 fighter in the LHW division. 

Where's Tyrone Spong...dude is vicious!


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like he is going to be at Glory 5 in London...

http://prommanow.com/2012/11/21/tyrone-spong-and-remy-bonjasky-collide-at-glory-5/


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Hexabob69 said:


> Looks like he is going to be at Glory 5 in London...
> 
> http://prommanow.com/2012/11/21/tyrone-spong-and-remy-bonjasky-collide-at-glory-5/


He's fighting Remy! There's no current LHW mma fighter who can stand with em. His striking is pretty stellar.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

He's coming...


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I expect Overeem to stuff a few take downs before walking Silva down and taking him out, I think he'll break him down in the first round with a combination of kicks to the legs, knees to the body and finally dropping him with his hands.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Finally Overeem is back! I cannot wait for him to smash bigfoot with knees so they can set up the fight we ahve all been waiting for: JDS vs. Overeem! WAR!

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/108953-overeem-war-wagon.html


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

overeem is so overated, but he is still better than big foot.. most of you will be surprised how well bigfoot does


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

dsmjrv said:


> overeem is so overated, but he is still better than big foot.. most of you will be surprised how well bigfoot does


I think Silva is overrated.what has he done except beat down a declining Fedor? Is Arlovski really that superb of a win? Because other than that he has just been beat down by Cain, KO'd by Cormier and beaten by Werdum. He really isn't that impressive.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Silva is overrated.what has he done except beat down a declining Fedor? Is Arlovski really that superb of a win? Because other than that he has just been beat down by Cain, KO'd by Cormier and beaten by Werdum. He really isn't that impressive.


yup bigfoot is a garbage can, this is a feeder fight for the Reem to build him up for a title shot.. but i think this garbage can will give Overeem some trouble..


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I think Silva is overrated.what has he done except beat down a declining Fedor? Is Arlovski really that superb of a win? Because other than that he has just been beat down by Cain, KO'd by Cormier and beaten by Werdum. He really isn't that impressive.


To be overrated you have to be highly rated to start with, nothing ive heard has suggested that - the wins you mentioned plus Browne should place him as "good" Lower top ten good.


----------



## kefo (Feb 1, 2013)

What I don't understand is, that Big Foot says that Overeem lost all the credits by other fighters because he has taken illegal substances. He himself has also taken illegal substances, so why not talk about that, Mr. Big Foot?

I hope with all of my heart, that Overeem will beat this guy!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> To be overrated you have to be highly rated to start with, nothing ive heard has suggested that - the wins you mentioned plus Browne should place him as "good" Lower top ten good.


You don't have to be highly rated. You just have to be rated better than you actually are. If you are terrible, and people think you are less terrible than you really are, that is still overrated.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You don't have to be highly rated. You just have to be rated better than you actually are. If you are terrible, and people think you are less terrible than you really are, that is still overrated.


Ok, for a guy rated in the lower end of the top ten to be overrated...you have to be highly rated.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

reem looks pissed i actually feel sorry for bigfoot/bighead .. cuz hes takin a nap


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Didn't Browne blow out his leg on the first exchange of that fight? Bigfoot likely would have won anyways but I don't really see what that proves.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Ok, for a guy rated in the lower end of the top ten to be overrated...you have to be highly rated.


This isn't a matter of opinion, that is just wrong. Overrated literally means over...rated... Being rated higher than you actually are.it doesn't matter if you are highly rated. You just have to be rated better than you actually are. It's not what I think, it's literally what it means.

He doesn't have to be looked at like a top fighter,but people rate his skills based on a win against a declining Fedor and a Browne that was limping around the cage. Thus overrating his actual skill level. The Browne win wasn't impressive and doesn't really show anything as he literally had no movement after he injured his knee very very early in the fight.

EDIT: This is my last post regarding what overrated is as it is somewhat off topic.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This should be the co-main event by far. This is for the title shot! 

I'm pretty sure Big Foot is going to rush out into the center immediately putting the pressure on Overeem right off the bat. 
Problem is, it doesn't matter. Overeem has seen it all and knows what to do. I wish I knew how good The Reem's cardio is. Nobody has seen em go past the 1st round in an MMA fight for a long time. 

It should be a 1st round TKO by The Reem. Left hook, left kick, left knee, who knows. Something brutal. I hope...BF does not flop then it could end up like another Werdum fight.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bigfoot is back up to "normal" weight:

http://instagram.com/p/VOCoM0GtUz/


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

I think Overeem will win but I do think Bigfoot will put up a bit of a fight, unless he gets caught with a knee or a punch, in which case it's game over in the early rounds.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it just me or did Overeem look a little less jacked than usual yesterday at the weigh-ins?


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

St.Paul Guy said:


> Is it just me or did Overeem look a little less jacked than usual yesterday at the weigh-ins?


Just came here to post this as well. He looks softer around the belly this time around. He probably didn't want to get caught again and stopped whatever he was doing completely. I expected him to look a little different but not that noticably.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Silva is going to be a walking thai bag for Overeem.

Yes, he did look smaller than usual. Probably cut his cycle especially early this time to make sure he didn't get caught.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

War Overeem! 

Make Silva a sta-tis-tick!


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Big Foot is going to come out to the center of the Octagon immediately and pressure Alistair. Expect exchanges then a clinch. The first 30 seconds is going to be absolutely crucial to establish that distance. Overeem can't land full power focusing on the takedown. Once he finds the opening good night Irene!

Oh yah!!! HERE COMES THE THUNDER!!!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

So pumped!!!!!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Coooooome on!!!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man pumped for this fight!

alot to be learned about both in the next 15mins


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

JWoww!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

This fight is going to end quickly and brutally. Reem smash!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

In before 'Overeem looks smaller'.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

What an annoying entrance song for Alistair.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> Just came here to post this as well. He looks softer around the belly this time around. He probably didn't want to get caught again and stopped whatever he was doing completely. I expected him to look a little different but not that noticably.


I thought it was just because he weighed in heavier.

He normally fights at 255.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Overeem via KO please!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Alistair could probably take him out of there quickly but it looks like hes trying to set up a highlight reel KO for whatever reason.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Silva is too slow. Overeem needs to stop playing around.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

man silva just need one hand on chin momment and its good night. reem seems way to cocky but bigfoot doesnt seem to have anything for him


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Overeem probably keeping his hands low to stop the takedowns and also invite Big Foot to attack so he can counterpunch. 

He better finish this quick.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

I just want one of them to ******* do something! Christ I would rather have the flyweights winging telegraphed punches at each other than this!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

These body shots sound like they'd turn my squishy body into pulp. Jesus. 

Also, where the **** is everyone on twitter? C'mon.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Best ten seconds of the fight, lol.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

20-18 Overeem but not the type of fight I would have liked to see from Overeem. Not that impressive for the next title contender.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Is this The Reem is planning to bring against Cain or JDS? I see him getting killed.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

about time someone did something. hope silva comes out swinging


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Holy ****!!!!!!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

What The F?!?!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Hahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Yawn.


----------



## Blitzz (Apr 13, 2009)

Goodnight Overoid.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

What in the actual ****


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

See You Later Overroid!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Old school fan (Aug 24, 2011)

Take that bitch!!


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

Hahahahahahh


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Holy ******* Shit!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

God Dammit My Stream Died!!!! What The Hell


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

not too surprised silly gameplanning and fighting by reem


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Alistair is a ******* can in any division not named HW.

Disgraceful.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

what a moron, goes in thinking he's Anderson Silva with a year layoff


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh!!

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Silva should be fined, suspended and DQ for that after the KO nonsense.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Lost 15mill.

If Rashad loses and I lose my 24mill left, I'm not betting again...


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn too overconfident. Brawl vs technique. Son of a bch!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Lollololo


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

The collective mma world just shit a brick


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> not too surprised silly gameplanning and fighting by reem


Garbage.

Can't take a punch, no conditioning, plays around like he's Anderson Silva instead of getting the ******* guy out of there.


Officially now one of my least favourite fighters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

so who is cain gonna fight next


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

My god Overeem is a moron.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

CBB you alive breh?


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Hype train stopped


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

mind=blown!


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

Hellllll Yesssss! Best Upset Ever!


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

There goes the Cain vs Overeem plan, perfect time for Overeem vs JDS!


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Silva should be fined, suspended and DQ for that after the KO nonsense.


You mad bro?

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Who fights Cain now?


----------



## Alessia (Sep 1, 2011)

Lmfao. So funny!


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

Lol wtf just happened. Reem strolls the first two, only to get tagged once and instantly bottle job it. Good effort from big foot though.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

What an upset.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Garbage.
> 
> Can't take a punch, no conditioning, plays around like he's Anderson Silva instead of getting the ******* guy out of there.
> 
> ...


the fact that he was KO'd by lhws already shows he can't take a punch, he's not anderson silva he should be nowhere near a title shot ever again, and bigfoot still isn't good.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

knocked the head off that hype train!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

That was awesome 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Such a stupid gameplan.


----------



## ThenYouWokeUp (Jul 2, 2011)

Good stoppage timing by Herb too


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

cdtcpl said:


> There goes the Cain vs Overeem plan, perfect time for Overeem vs JDS!


Cain would've tooled Overeem so badly it wouldn't have been interesting to see.

That's why I was hoping Bigfoot actually pulled it off.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

I do declare that blackzillians is the worst camp ever


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

All the horse meat in the world can't grow you a chin. Lmao wow I just don't even...

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

ThenYouWokeUp said:


> Good stoppage timing by Herb too


Definitely. Good job keeping Bigfoot off him after, too, altho I think he was just trying to say some smack at Overroid.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Also this fight proves Blackzillians needs to be disbanded as a camp.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

hahaha Rogan was right! Alister was way too overconfident! Damn, this is ridiculous! lol


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I guess Fabricio might get the title shot after all (if he beats Nog). 

Overeem fought stupid. He probably could have put Silva away in the first two, but he wanted to showboat. This is what happens. I ain't even mad, because now we'll get JDS vs. Overeem, which I've wanted.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hellboy said:


> Silva should be fined, suspended and DQ for that after the KO nonsense.


He was merely trying to shout a few words back to Reem. He was very upset with the way he was disrespected.


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

Insane upset for sure, I kinda wish I had put more money on him now


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

Only February and this has gotta be the upset of the year. 

Overeem vs winner of Hunt/Struve anybody? Would like to see Overeem vs Hunt.

Bigfoot...no idea who he should fight. JDS?


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


----------



## rallyman (Mar 15, 2010)

what a fool

who stand infront of a HW in the UFC with there hands. it wasnt like he was out on his feet or anything. 

bet danas pissed right now


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


who called you dumb, he got KO'd by lhws in pride and kharitonov at hw


----------



## above (Jun 20, 2012)

Overeem did not respect Bigfoot and got smashed because of it.

At no point in the fight hid Overeem look dangerous. I predicted he would win it, but seeing how aweful he was, I'm glad Bigfoot won it.

Would pay serious money to hear what Bigfoot was mouthing off once he KO'ed Overeem. LOL


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

I mean come on.... Bigfoot is not that good of a fighter, but any heavy weight should know not to stand in front of him with their hands down. Doing so is a good way to go to sleep early in the night!

Well, I guess roids dont help game plan!


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


he took quite a few shots actually. It was his hands down chin up approach that did him in, this fight was not a result of a faulty chin, it was the fault of exactly what you get for being too cocky


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Purgetheweak said:


> You mad bro?
> 
> Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


Don't be like that. Please go through the normal forum procedure of being a weazel and giving me neg rep.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


Anyone who's seen him fight in Pride, or even kickboxing, knows that Overeem can be put away. And when you factor in Silva's power, this was hardly impossible. I just didn't expect Overeem to come in with his hands down and chin out. He was trying to make a point and it backfired big time.


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

K R Y said:


> My god Overeem is a moron.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Being a Overeem fan for many years. Im very pissed right now..ok he talked alot of smack before the fight!

But i didnt thought he would act as cocky in the fight. He did not respect Silva at all in the cage..

im glad he lost cus now he learned a good lesson. This was as idiotic as you can act in the cage!


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


Who? I think everybody knows Overeem has a shitty chin. Just that he actually learned to defend his chin with his shoulder. He abandoned that in this fight.


----------



## FatFreeMilk (Jan 22, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


:confused03: who ever think Overeem didn't have a lame chin.


Chin out, hands down and little headway in striking dept? he was asking to get knocked out. This fight has hurt Alistairs career to no end.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Alistair is garbage in general. His striking in MMA is nothing but single strike then clinch.

Honestly have no clue how this guy won K1 other than being so much bigger and stronger then everyone, plus an injured field.


He literally presented no offense in this entire fight and then proceeded to gas himself out by grappling of all things.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

rabakill said:


> he took quite a few shots actually.


Yep, and he got busted for it, suspended for a year, came back, and got KTFO'd.

lol


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Overeem had a different game plan. He was looking for openings, but couldn't find it in BF's air tight defense. So he clinched wore em out, then 2nd round took em down. 

Third round BF went for broke. Everybody knows The Reem's chin isn't the best, but he took a helluve more shots than Travis Brown. The Reem needed to take him more seriously and try to hurt BF in the 2nd round. He won both rounds, but he didn't hurt em. 

Before this fight began it reminded me of Gonzaga vs Crocop where things just didn't go quite the way it could of or should have went. 

Well, now the division is going to be a bit of a mess. JDS and Cain wrecks everybody. 

BF vs Frank Mir unless Cormier faces em, in that case it could very well be BF vs JDS. There's no way JDS loses against BF.

The Reem can pretty much beat everybody else...this fight was his tonight. A lil fluky, but good for Big Foot to sticking to his guns. I'd say The Reem vs Roy Nelson for kicks or Cheick Kongo for a confidence booster. Oh shiet...
The Reem vs Mark Hunt anyone!!!


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Karma strikes again.

Another roider bites the dust :hug:


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Everytime I said it about Overeem I had plenty of people arguing and more than a few neg reps. Virtually no one ever agreed with me.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> He was merely trying to shout a few words back to Reem. He was very upset with the way he was disrespected.


How many times do you see a ref pick up a fighter and carry him away? 

What if Herb suffered an injury struggling with a 280 pounder?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

deadmanshand said:


> Everytime I said it about Overeem I had plenty of people arguing and more than a few neg reps. Virtually no one ever agreed with me.


No one really cares.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

For Reem's sake, I hope he learns a lot from this - this kind of thing can make one much stronger. (or break you)


----------



## VikingKing (Dec 3, 2011)

FatFreeMilk said:


> :confused03: who ever think Overeem didn't have a lame chin.
> 
> 
> Chin out, hands down and little headway in striking dept? he was asking to get knocked out. This fight has hurt Alistairs career to no end.


Indeed. He BEGGED to get knocked out! Consider the experience Overeem have as a MMA fighter..i cant believe how he can behave like this in the cage.

Very unmature and unprofessional.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hellboy said:


> Who fights Cain now?


Nobody interesting


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

deadmanshand said:


> And people called me an idiot for saying Alistair's chin sucks.


Getting punched 40 times by a 300LB professional fighter and getting KO'd means your chin sucks? Big foot has serious power. He's a huge dude. Reem's chin isn't terrible, he's fighting monsters.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> Alistair is garbage in general. His striking in MMA is nothing but single strike then clinch.
> 
> Honestly have no clue how this guy won K1 other than being so much bigger and stronger then everyone, plus an injured field.
> 
> ...


He fought a one armed saki and was losing til they stopped it for a bullshit injury reason, he beat spong by decision and he beat ben edwards who is a can and aerts who was just in a semi final war with schilt in the final


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

im a huge overeem fan. hes my favorite fighter and back before the strikeforce heavyweight tournament I predicted Overeem would come to the ufc and become the heavyweight champion. I knew that was about to happen when he kept leaving his hands down and chin up. I hope he learns his lesson not to look past an opponent.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Nobody interesting
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


MARK HUNTUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU, or josh barnett hopefully


----------



## IcemanCometh (Mar 9, 2007)

I with JDS losing and now Reem losing they will match them up. There is a back story with them not liking each other and wanting to fight each other. Its a money match up so expect it to happen. BF will fight Nelson.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> He fought a one armed saki and was losing til they stopped it for a bullshit injury reason, he beat spong by decision and he beat ben edwards who is a can and aerts who was just in a semi final war with schilt in the final


Yea, it was a rhetoric question bro, he didn't want an actual break down of Overeems K-1 tourney win, lulz.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

Overeem's chin would carry him to a belt, it's his ridiculous sense of entitlement that will stop him. Cain wakes up and breathes dedication, Overeem thinks his shit doesn't stink and he got what he deserves. Discipline > raw talent and strength


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Woodenhead said:


> For Reem's sake, I hope he learns a lot from this - this kind of thing can make one much stronger. (or break you)


Well, suppose it was time. Everytime he gets KOed he actually gets mentally stronger. As stated in my previous posts...he's been KOed plenty before. So that's why he adopted the one strike pattern and uses his shoulders to roll and block. Make no mistake Overeem was thoroughly winning both rounds. He simply did not take advantage of the second round to do damage and with his disdain for BF's striking he allowed em right back in. When you see the kill...you have to EXECUTE. This is what makes Anderson who he is. There's no second chance. 

Good fight though!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

The Blackzillians camp is poison for fighters. Alistair's arrogance failed him like almost every other member of the camp has had happen to them.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Yea, it was a rhetoric question bro, he didn't want an actual break down of Overeems K-1 tourney win, lulz.


I know I was just recapping so everyone else in the thread would also know


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC_OWNS said:


> I know I was just recapping so everyone else in the thread would also know


Okay mate, nice one yea.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Getting punched 40 times by a 300LB professional fighter and getting KO'd means your chin sucks? Big foot has serious power. He's a huge dude. Reem's chin isn't terrible, he's fighting monsters.


If that was his only KO loss that would mean something but I seem to recall a bunch of light heavyweights koing him too. His chin isn't great. He's not Arlovski but he's not good either. He was out after the first good punch landed tonight - he just hadn't fallen down yet.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Man Blackzillians prove it takes more than talent to have a good camp. Clearly their trainers/game planners suck.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Also this fight proves Blackzillians needs to be disbanded as a camp.


Amen. Everyone thinks its golden glory except overeem who just doesn't think


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kefo (Feb 1, 2013)

I hoped that Overeem wins, but damn, this guy beat him in his own game.

I guess Big Foot is a K1 Champion now :thumb01:


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

LoL. Enough said.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm still pissed off over this. F uck's sake, Overeem.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Overeem without the juice can't beat a can.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Big Foot just stated he was shouting at Overeem to get up and continuing fighting after the interruption. He stated he was upset Blackzilians chose Overeem over him (funny, sounds the same) as a better business plan for the camp. He stated he had nothing personal against Overeem, though.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I'm still pissed off over this. F uck's sake, Overeem.


Exactly how I feel, I am embarrassed for him right now. What a damn moron.


----------



## ProdigyPenn (Sep 9, 2011)

Overeem clearly was overconfident going into his fight. Not a big fan of him and Big foot Silva scored another upset in the heavyweight division


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I thought the best part was it played out like a Rocky movie, I mean Overeem looked at and acted the part of the villain. BigFoot was ugly and slow and hell his voice sounded the part of the underdog. Then he looks completely outclassed only to come back and pick up the win in the final round. That was some hollywood shit.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

MMA fans after the Cain fight - 'Overeem would destroy JDS.'

MMA fans after the Silva fight - 'JDS would destroy Overeem.' 

Fight has to happen, though I'll be sad to see one of them lose.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh man, I'm going to be happy for days! SO GLAD TO SEE OVEREEM GET KTFO!


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

I figured Overeem would win, but I really didn't care. I was unsure of Overeem's skill level, he was obviously a fairly accomplished striker, but like a lot of guys that come over to the UFC you really can't judge. Most of Overeem opponents have been real cans. I really didn't think Bigfoot was his test, that was going to be Cain. Post surgery Lesner wasn't much of a test either. When Overeem came out though, and I saw that smug look on his face I wanted Bigfoot to KTFO. I laughed so fuking hard when he did.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Term said:


> I figured Overeem would win, but I really didn't care. I was unsure of Overeem's skill level, he was obviously a fairly accomplished striker, but like a lot of guys that come over to the UFC you really can't judge. Most of Overeem opponents have been real cans. I really didn't think Bigfoot was his test, that was going to be Cain. Post surgery Lesner wasn't much of a test either. When Overeem came out though, and I saw that smug look on his face I wanted Bigfoot to KTFO. I laughed so fuking hard when he did.


Me too, I wanted BigFoot to win but thought he had a snowballs chance in hell, I mean look at the size of that chin and the guys who have founnd it and a damn K-1 GP champ couldn't :confused03:


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

GTFO juice boy.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BOOM said:


> GTFO juice boy.


Which one?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

lol @ Overeem getting knocked out in front of the 'DEAD MAN DOWN' banner.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

I think the knockout itself is hilarious. Talk about just letting a guy tee off on you lmao Reem took a good 12 consecutive punches from Bigfoot.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Toxic said:


> Which one?


The one that was supposed to dominate the UFC HW division with his "uber knees". Truth is he ******* sucks and always has. Biggest hype train ever.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

That was a vicious 14-15 hit combo. Sigh. All this means is that BF now will get the same treatment against JDS and it'll set up a rematch between the two; BF vs The Reem.

Lots of fun matches for The Reem now.

Hunt
Kongo
Nelson
Barnett

Who knows they might even put The Reem vs JDS even.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> That was a vicious 14-15 hit combo. Sigh. All this means is that BF now will get the same treatment against JDS and it'll set up a rematch between the two; BF vs The Reem.
> 
> Lots of fun matches for The Reem now.
> 
> ...


Reem has to get one good win and petition for a rematch against Bigfoot and avenge that loss by finishing him in the same fashion he was finished by Big Foot. Only way for him to earn his credibility back at this point, cuz that was a goddamn embarrassment. If he's lucky Bigfoot will win his next fight, and he can use the BF fight as a springboard for the HW title again, only this time Bigfoot will be much more credible as an opponent.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I love how everyone is ranting about how overeem was caught for peds after the loss. You know the guys that won has been busted too right? Do you hate him also? Do you hate Lesnar? Would you hate Cain if we found out he had juiced at some point? So many of you guys are black and white on the ped issue and I think you guys need to take step back and realize there is a lot of grey area. I don't think someone should be shamed for the rest of their lives for being caught using a ped. If it really is that bad perhaps the punishment should be a lifetime ban as well. I would bet money that many fighters currently in the ufc have touched some sort of ped at some point in their lives.



ptw said:


> Exactly how I feel, I am embarrassed for him right now. What a damn moron.


He tried to clown bigfoot and it backfired in a horrible way. Can't help but wonder what the eff he was thinking.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> I love how everyone is ranting about how overeem was caught for peds after the loss. You know the guys that won has been busted too right? Do you hate him also? Do you hate Lesnar? Would you hate Cain if we found out he had juiced at some point? So many of you guys are black and white on the ped issue and I think you guys need to take step back and realize there is a lot of grey area. I don't think someone should be shamed for the rest of their lives for being caught using a ped. If it really is that bad perhaps the punishment should be a lifetime ban as well. I would bet money that many fighters currently in the ufc have touched some sort of ped at some point in their lives.


I would support a lifetime ban for being caught using PED's. Hell, I'm more than willing to admit that I've been a big Palhares fan, but him testing positive after losing to Lombard has made me seriously question my support of him.

Honestly, I've disliked Overeem for a long while, him testing positive was just icing on the cake.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ptw said:


> Reem has to get one good win and petition for a rematch against Bigfoot and avenge that loss by finishing him in the same fashion he was finished by Big Foot. Only way for him to earn his credibility back at this point, cuz that was a goddamn embarrassment. If he's lucky Bigfoot will win his next fight, and he can use the BF fight as a springboard for the HW title again, only this time Bigfoot will be much more credible as an opponent.


Yah no doubt. Everybody knows he's far more skilled, but BF fought a safe and smart fight. He was air tight in his defense and didn't allow much to get through. For a fighter who doesn't use much movement or combos it changed the dynamic of the fight. Alistair initiated the clinch and controlled em in the first, and took em down with a sweet slam in the second once again controlling the fight for the majority duration of the fight. 

If his cornerman were smart they would have said what every other person in the world would know. BF is going to come out head hunting and going for broke. Alistair should look for the opening, move, OR take em down. 

Well, I guess I have to end it with Proverb 16:18.

Pride goes before destruction, and a haughty spirit before a fall. 

Overeem has been through this path many times before. He knows what to do.

Here's his Tweet hehe...

Alistair Overeem ‏@Alistairovereem
Arg!
Expand
4h Alistair Overeem ‏@Alistairovereem
Are you ready?!!
Expand


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Purgetheweak said:


> I would support a lifetime ban for being caught using PED's. Hell, I'm more than willing to admit that I've been a big Palhares fan, but him testing positive after losing to Lombard has made me seriously question my support of him.
> 
> Honestly, I've disliked Overeem for a long while, him testing positive was just icing on the cake.




I used to think that way also. What changed my mind was when I considered where one of my fav fighters of all time would be if he got busted and banned. Im talking about the legend that is Wandy. Wandy gets no hate at all for his ped use in pride but it was obvious he was juicing. I can't hate one of the guys that made me love mma in the first place.

Another thing that softened me up on the issue was the rampant approval of TRT. So some fighters have crooked doctors and lawyers so they get to cheat? Sonnen, Vitor, Randy, Nate and anyone else on TR is just as much a cheat in my eyes.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Ape City said:


> I used to think that way also. What changed my mind was when I considered where one of my fav fighters of all time would be if he got busted and banned. Im talking about the legend that is Wandy. Wandy gets no hate at all for his ped use in pride but it was obvious he was juicing. I can't hate one of the guys that made me love mma in the first place.
> 
> Another thing that softened me up on the issue was the rampant approval of TRT. So some fighters have crooked doctors and lawyers so they get to cheat? Sonnen, Vitor, Randy, Nate and anyone else on TR is just as much a cheat in my eyes.


TRT is a huge problem in the sport, at best it allows a fighter to side-step the problems that past steroid use can cause, at worst, it keeps a fighter's career dragging on long past it should, and could lead to serious damage.


----------



## Andrus (Oct 18, 2011)

Oh my god. my world just collapsed. first 2 rounds were nice, at the end of second Bigfoot connected with his knee...but damn, that was one hell of a knock-out :S I had like 4 mill credits on Reem for this one. I guess we need to wait a bit longer for Overeem's title shot now...


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ape City said:


> I love how everyone is ranting about how overeem was caught for peds after the loss. You know the guys that won has been busted too right? Do you hate him also? Do you hate Lesnar? Would you hate Cain if we found out he had juiced at some point? So many of you guys are black and white on the ped issue and I think you guys need to take step back and realize there is a lot of grey area. I don't think someone should be shamed for the rest of their lives for being caught using a ped. If it really is that bad perhaps the punishment should be a lifetime ban as well. I would bet money that many fighters currently in the ufc have touched some sort of ped at some point in their lives.


I hate 'em all.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Quote Antonio Silva: "Let's go, come fight. LET'S GO! I want to fight more."*










Scary looking dude


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Yea Bigfoot wanted to keep going but Dean had to grab him and actually try to drag him away for like a couple of seconds until Bigfoot finally stopped. I wonder what wouldve happened if Bigfoot got loose, would he have taken a couple of more shots? If so, does he get DQ'd or suspended?


----------



## Crester (Apr 5, 2009)

I think people as over reacting to Big Foot's actions at the end of the fight... he wasn't going to beat up Overeem... he was just yelling and venting his frustrations over the shit talking.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

This fight reminded me of Lennox Lewis vs Hasim Rachman. Lennox had the same exact disdain for his opponent and never took em seriously til he got KTFO, BUT...in the rematch he got his revenge. Hubris is something that always bites everyone in the ass. There's no doubt in my mind Overeem will redeem himself in the rematch.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Budhisten said:


> *Quote Antonio Silva: "Let's go, come fight. LET'S GO! I want to fight more."*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a picture of the year.



BOOM said:


> GTFO juice boy.


Unfortunately, some money has been lost. Still can't believe that Overeem got knocked out, but that was very impressive win for the Bigfoot.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

I believe I saw Overeem hurt before the headkick that lead Overeem to the cage, going to have to watch again, but when I saw Overeem cringe I was like "Bigfoot better jump now" and that he did.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Buakaw_GSP said:


> I believe I saw Overeem hurt before the headkick that lead Overeem to the cage, going to have to watch again, but when I saw Overeem cringe I was like "Bigfoot better jump now" and that he did.


I also thought that Overeem got rocked a little at the end of the second, nobody else agreed with me. That was until he got smashed in the third!:wink01:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

Gutted... truly gutted.

Terrible performance by Overeem and Bigfoot totally deserved the win.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Killz said:


> Gutted... truly gutted.
> 
> Terrible performance by Overeem and Bigfoot totally deserved the win.


Yah it was pretty frustrating. It's one thing to lose by a flash ko in the 1st, but The Reem was handling him in the first and second. He just didn't do any damage like he usually does. I seriously wonder if he was toying with em. 

btw: Maia won. 500k  That's my only consolation of UFC 156...sadly. I would have happily lost that in exchange for a Reem KO vs BF. Oh well...BF is gonna get it vs JDS. 

PS: I see you made some coin...


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Big Foot will surprise everyone if he catches Overeem with anything, because Overeem still can't take a punch.



Were you surprised :laugh:


I still was...even saying this...


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Yah it was pretty frustrating. It's one thing to lose by a flash ko in the 1st, but The Reem was handling him in the first and second. He just didn't do any damage like he usually does. I seriously wonder if he was toying with em.
> 
> btw: Maia won. 500k  That's my only consolation of UFC 156...sadly. I would have happily lost that in exchange for a Reem KO vs BF. Oh well...BF is gonna get it vs JDS.
> 
> PS: I see you made some coin...


hahaha, no... I lost nearly 15mil last night. I went 0/5 on the main card.

Lost big on Reem and Rashad.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> Were you surprised :laugh:
> 
> 
> I still was...even saying this...


You know I remember you wrote that distinctively. I was like...oh man I hope he didn't jinx it. I remember watching pretty much all of his old fights even pretty much all of the K-1 fights. You can have your guard down if you're kicking ass and have your opponent on the ropes. BF was never in danger although he was losing two rounds. Alistair needed to hurt em or put em away. I'd like to hear from him and his camp to see where they think they went wrong.



Killz said:


> hahaha, no... I lost nearly 15mil last night. I went 0/5 on the main card.
> 
> Lost big on Reem and Rashad.


Everybody got decimated on those two fights alone. OHKO lost 45 million I think...he made a last minute bet (24 mill) on Rashad which we can all agree on should have been a sure win considering Lil Nog's track record with wrestlers. Of course the wrestler...didn't wrestle and decided to strike. "IF" I had bet money I probably would become suspicious and say that Rashad fixed the fight...lolz! Hard to fathom really.

Perhaps there's more than meets the eye. Rashad has the tools, but he opted to strike for the majority of the fight mixed in with a few telegraphed shots. Overeem could have finished or AT LEAST hurt BF in the second round being on top of em for the majority of the round. Me thinks the trainers and cornerman have to shoulder some of the responsibility. 

I just did not see a sound game plan.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

My god, that KO was satisfying. Can't imagine how good Bigfoot is feeling after that.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

This stuff will be shown in highlight reels and Reem threads for years to come. Absolutely crazy.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Who could've predicted a couple of years ago that Bigfoot would beat both Fedor and Overeem. It's crazy, he not just beat them, but stopped both.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Overeem was handling Bigfood in the first two rounds without giving som much damage. In the beginning of the third Overeem looked like the gas was out. One hit and and his whole defense was out of the window. He(Ovreem) just quit.
Props to Bigfoot. This win is far more impressive than the Fedor win. 
But both Cormier and Cain tooled Bigfoot and I am quite sure that JDS will do the same. Right now Bigfoot must be ranked around number 5 i HW.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Reem you fool. Like Rogan said, you must respect EVERYONE. But instead, when a 300lb man comes at you punching, you just move back, hands down chin up.

Poor fight and poor sportsmanship from Reem.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm glad that Bigfoot KO'd his dumbass. Why would you disrespect a guy that size.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

As much as I expected and was looking forward to Overeem destroying Bigfoot here, I can't deny that Overeem just fought stupid and absolutely deserved to lose that fight.

Shame, would have loved to see Cain vs. Overeem, but we'll just have to wait I guess. Wonder what Zuffa will do now.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Just rewatched the fight and I think that it wasn't really a fluke... Overeem tried to win, had his opportunities... then he rushed with the attack, failed with the clinch, was hit with a few hard punches, started covering up and displayed a pathetic defense. With those K-1 gloves he might've been successful but in the UFC that doesn't really work... So I guess, Overeem lost not because he disrespected Bigfoot's skills (in fact, he won the first two rounds) but because of terrible defense in the third round. He did what he always does, goes out and pressures guys against the cage, hits them with his knees in the clinch. There was nothing new, but Bigfoot truly defended himself well, drag Overeem to the third round and legitimately won the fight by simply being a better fighter... mostly due to the better cardio and better defense, I suppose. The bottomline is, once you hit Alistair with something heavy and keep pouring on him no matter what, he will go down and won't try something of his own...


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

The good news is that Overeem may learn some humility and the UFC can make big money on a rematch. 

I still can't believe the end result, lol. Even though I was screaming at Overeem to keep his hands up the entire fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

Heavyweight is like that you land one really solid shot and it doesn't matter that you are 1/50th the fighter that your opponent is.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Bigfoot is officially the new gatekeeper of the HW division.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The_Senator said:


> Just rewatched the fight and I think that it wasn't really a fluke... Overeem tried to win, had his opportunities... then he rushed with the attack, failed with the clinch, was hit with a few hard punches, started covering up and displayed a pathetic defense. With those K-1 gloves he might've been successful but in the UFC that doesn't really work... So I guess, Overeem lost not because he disrespected Bigfoot's skills (in fact, he won the first two rounds) but because of terrible defense in the third round. He did what he always does, goes out and pressures guys against the cage, hits them with his knees in the clinch. There was nothing new, but Bigfoot truly defended himself well, drag Overeem to the third round and legitimately won the fight by simply being a better fighter... mostly due to the better cardio and better defense, I suppose. The bottomline is, once you hit Alistair with something heavy and keep pouring on him no matter what, he will go down and won't try something of his own...


It's a fairly good assessment. Definitely feel that Overeem could have opened up big time in 2nd round. He had em in a compromising position. That was his chance. 

He needs to redeem himself the way Lennox Lewis did against Rachman part 2. That was terrible. BF went Sergei Kharitonov on em. He did take about a dozen hard shots as opposed to Travis who took one. Gotta count for somethin' I guesss. Now I'm going to have nightmares about this.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Just grazing over the posts. BOY WERE WE WRONG! To sit here and say Bigfoot brutally knocked out Alistair Overeem is really trippy. Reem- Over confident, not respecting the power of that Brazilian Behemoth. This may and probably go down as the biggest upset of 2013. It was similiar to my avatar pic when Liddell KO'd Reem back in Pride. What now? Both Cain & Cormier already slaughtered Bigfoot. The entire landscape in the UFC HW division has gotten rocked and had a big shift. This is huge...


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

Well that made me sad. Thank goodness both Volkmann and Fitch lost to make up for it.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I wouldn't call it a fluke. Big Foot found his opening and capitalized. But no one in his right mind can say that Overeem didn't cost himself that fight by acting like an arrogant twit. He left his hands down. He left his chin out. And he hardly poured it on during the first two rounds. He was content to to stand there and smirk, and he only engaged when Silva came after him (and he won each of those exchanges in the first two rounds). 

I don't normally give the loser the benefit of the doubt, but there's no question that Overeem is a superior fighter to Big Foot Silva. But, as others have said, it's HW. Cain Velasquez would have gone down to that barrage had he been stupid enough to play 'chicken' and allow Big Foot so many openings. Overeem could have lost to cans like Bob Sapp fighting like that. It's why you don't screw around at this weight class.


----------



## Asp (Feb 3, 2013)

Got way to cocky. He never took Silva seriously. That goes to show that you should never underestimate your opponents. All it takes is one shot and you will be on the floor, knocked out. Especially in the HW division. Nobody should be taken lightly in the division m.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Walter (Jun 22, 2009)

Bigfoot is a true fighter, he stayed composed during Reem's gas rounds and had a good flurry at the end. Looking forward to his next fights.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> overeem is so overated, but he is still better than big foot.. most of you will be surprised how well bigfoot does


overeem exposed


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Who do the give to Reem now he is 0-1-1, winless in the UFC and just lost what should have been a gimmie fight


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Overeem has a win over Brock Lesnar in the UFC. 

To my knowledge, it was never overturned.


----------



## DanTheJu (Mar 3, 2007)

Overreem was "clean" for the Lesnar fight. He was found "hot" when training for a later fight. No affect on prior results.


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

The way I see it is that Big foot looks more like a fighter than Overeem . You could see that Overeem has a lot of holes in his game when he fought Brock Lesnar ... 
Big foot its very tough , he can take punch and you could see that he has more MMA experience than Overeem , the way he fought , even when he was on his back , he started a lil scared... I still think that the fight between him and Cain ended by TKO cuz of that cut and he couldnt see much (don't get me wrong Cain still would won that fight but by decision )
And if Overeem would fought JDS ... JDS would dominate him cuz Alistar has a glass chin for a heavy weight , not that Silva doesn't have a mean punch but still you can see in his lowlights that he gets in defensive mode when he's hit.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

^ Overeem has 49 MMA fights (And 14 kickboxing fights) while Bigfoot has 22 MMA fights.

I agree with Overeem having some holes in his game though, but so does Silva. And I don't think JDS would simply dominate Overeem - it's actually a fight I'd be very excited to watch


----------



## Swp (Jan 2, 2010)

Budhisten said:


> ^ Overeem has 49 MMA fights (And 14 kickboxing fights) while Bigfoot has 22 MMA fights.
> 
> I agree with Overeem having some holes in his game though, but so does Silva. And I don't think JDS would simply dominate Overeem - it's actually a fight I'd be very excited to watch


u're right
but I was talking about heavyweight experience , i loved Overeem when he was smaller light heavyweight or middle weight ... he was perfect back than


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

I think this is one of the only times I've ever watched a UFC fight where my jaw actually dropped in shock. I couldn't believe it, I was so sure Overeem was going to come in and just destroy him and Bigfoot was a stepping stone for him to get the title, but wow. I have a new respect for Bigfoot, he is not to be taken lightly.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Being able to say you've beaten Overeem and Fedor has to feel just a little good


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Being able to say you've beaten Overeem and Fedor has to feel just a little good


What works for Werdum can work for Bigfoot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Even though this was an upset we shouldn't be surprised it happened. Overeem looks good right until the other guy tags him with a good shot. Then its all downhill from there. This was classic Overeem.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Budhisten said:


> Being able to say you've beaten Overeem and Fedor has to feel just a little good


Yah fighting the right game plan enabled him to get that. He waited patiently and made his move at the right time.

I'm pretty sure both fighters were bewildered after losing. Antonio Silva is a top 10...but not championship caliber. He's always going to be a slow moving target for quicker accurate strikers or wrestlers. 

I think Alistair should take em down and GNP. He needs to bring his brother to the States to help em train and more importantly to keep em grounded. Also good for moral support. He should not have allowed a lesser ranked heavy weight come from behind like that. If I were him I'd tape the entire gym walls with that atrocious picture of Big Head. 

*Note* The reason I had a strong feeling Cain would take the rematch was because of how close him and JDS are, but more importantly how he looked against BF. I saw the look of absolute disgust and disdain. He wanted to hurt em. Cain was all business. Anyways I posted up a video of Lennox Lewis vs Hasim Rahman for those who havn't seen the fight before. Last night was the exact same scenario and in the rematch Alistair will not take em lightly.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

We might see the best of Overeem if he didn't have to worry about a 280 pound guy taking him down.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

I hope nobody is really wanting an instant rematch as sounds like when ppl brings up Reem would walk through BF next time. Everybody thought that he would for this fight as well. BF won in a fair manner. He did what he had to. Nice game plan that worked. Reem maybe wasn't samart in this fight, but BF was by using his tools at the right moment, and that must be praised.
If a rematch is to happen, it should be down the road. Now BF climbed up a step and Reem climbed down one. To force them to fight again just because it was an "upset" and maybe bad for business is not fair to BF. It would be like what SF did to Scott Smith against Cung Le. Poster boy being granted a rematch after a KO, not a controversial decision.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

MMA-Sportsman said:


> I hope nobody is really wanting an instant rematch as sounds like when ppl brings up Reem would walk through BF next time. Everybody thought that he would for this fight as well. BF won in a fair manner. He did what he had to. Nice game plan that worked. Reem maybe wasn't samart in this fight, but BF was by using his tools at the right moment, and that must be praised.
> If a rematch is to happen, it should be down the road. Now BF climbed up a step and Reem climbed down one. To force them to fight again just because it was an "upset" and maybe bad for business is not fair to BF. It would be like what SF did to Scott Smith against Cung Le. Poster boy being granted a rematch after a KO, not a controversial decision.


Here's the problem. Cain vs JDS III is purported to be happening now although I would love to see JDS destroy Antonio Silva for all five rounds please. There's nobody higher than Overeem other than Cain, JDS, Daniel Cormier who already beat BF. Maybe Barnett. So that's why I proposed it. I don't think people would mind at all. Either way they'll meet again. 

Personally I do not want to see JDS vs Cain III this soon, but the hw contender picture is a bit cloudy at the moment.

Mir vs BF is a fight I'd like to see. DC should KO Mir pretty easily. I want DC down at 205.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You really seem to have something against Bigfoot :laugh: He seems nice enough...got himself an awesome win that noone expected, i dont see why anyone would hate the guy.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Joabbuac said:


> You really seem to have something against Bigfoot :laugh: He seems nice enough...got himself an awesome win that noone expected, i dont see why anyone would hate the guy.


Hahah...it actually started with him vs Arlovski. He started clowning Arlovski even though the fight was pretty much over.






Fast forward to 9:20 and you'll know what I'm talking about.





I was like wtf. You won, so what's the point. 

THEN...he beats Fedor whom he outweighs by over 50lbs. Although I like the way he gave him a bow which showed respect. I think it's his demeanor. So yah...I thoroughly enjoyed DC and Cain wrecking him. Hey, this sport wouldn't be exciting without having these type of upsets I suppose. It's good to have favorites and villains to spice things up.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Budhisten said:


> Being able to say you've beaten Overeem and Fedor has to feel just a little good


The funny part is that remember when Reem and Fedor were considered the #1 and #2 HW's in SF and everyone was pissed they weren't fighting? Who would have thought Bigfoot would lay them both out? 

That was the biggest holy shit moment on a night when Jose Aldo threw a freaking superman punch off the cage. Just stop and comprehend that. Also the former LW champ moved down and went to a controversial decision against the dominant FW champ and just as many if not more people are talking about Bigfoot knocking out Overeem.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Overeem has a win over Brock Lesnar in the UFC.
> 
> To my knowledge, it was never overturned.


A juiced to the max Reem beat up a old fighter that was a shadow of himself.

Woopty doo.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

BOOM said:


> A juiced to the max Reem beat up a old fighter that was a shadow of himself.
> 
> Woopty doo.


And your point is? Toxic said that Overeem was winless in the UFC, and I merely corrected him. The 'merit' of said win never entered into the discussion. Run along.


----------



## BOOM (Sep 23, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> *And your point is?* Toxic said that Overeem was winless in the UFC, and I merely corrected him. The 'merit' of said win never entered into the discussion. Run along.


See post #225 and read it over a few times. You're welcome.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And your point is? Toxic said that Overeem was winless in the UFC, and I merely corrected him. The 'merit' of said win never entered into the discussion. Run along.


I Stand corrected it was on that license and it should have been over turned because it was a conditional license but long story short Lesnar retired and never pursued it so it got swept under the rug. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

BOOM said:


> A juiced to the max Reem beat up a old fighter that was a shadow of himself.
> 
> Woopty doo.


my thoughts exactly, he was so overrated its silly


----------



## IanOLeary (Aug 21, 2009)

Didn't the Tale of the Tape have Bigfoot as 255lbs. People keep saying he's 280lbs & 300lbs. If he's weighing in under 265 then 255 has to be pretty close to his fight weight right?


----------



## Ludinator (Mar 15, 2012)

IanOLeary said:


> Didn't the Tale of the Tape have Bigfoot as 255lbs. People keep saying he's 280lbs & 300lbs. If he's weighing in under 265 then 255 has to be pretty close to his fight weight right?


Big Foot probably fights around 280. Pretty sure he's fought at super heavy 300+.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Bigfoot uploaded a picture of him late at night after the weigh-ins - he was on a scale and it said 281. So that's where we get that from 

He weighed in at 262 I believe


----------



## IanOLeary (Aug 21, 2009)

Okay cheers, 262lbs at the weigh-in makes sense. Was wondering why he'd cut to 255 for no reason and then go back up to 280lbs!


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

If that's not karma, I don't know what is. Good for Bigfoot.


----------

